# Color of smokers



## veener88 (Sep 26, 2006)

I realy do not know were to put this.  I am just wondering is there any reason why most smokers are black?  I am thinking when I paint my smoker do I want to do black or maybe a different color.  I am just wondering if there is a reason for black.


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't know.  My 1st smoker was red.  I thought it was cool.  My WSM is black, and I wish it were red too.  Could it have something to do with the availablilty of paints...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 26, 2006)

My first was also red.  A Mr Meat Smoker, that looked just like an ECB except it had holes for shish ka bob skewers that came with it. 8)


----------



## larry maddock (Sep 26, 2006)

yo veener88 dude,
black seems to hold more heat than lighter colors,


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes I agree black does hold more heat


----------



## salbaje gato (Sep 26, 2006)

hummmmmm   im in the process of making a new smoker, that has a featre like ive never seen before, im thinking of painting it silver with a special paint that they use for headers and exuast pipes.  my new smoker is a vertical with a side firebox, the interesting thing about it is that the grilles are attached to the doors, so that that they slide out when you open either door.  pics to follow wildcat


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2006)

that sounds interesting salbaje gato can't wait for photos


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 27, 2006)

I've seen smokers in a variety of colors, some even had air brushed paintings on them. I reckon black is used for a couple of reasons. Black is cheaper than colors.  :) Black doesn't show where smoke exits the smoker.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 And... Black preheats the smoker in the Texas sun long before you light the fire. :lol: Plus most folks know that you're going to lose paint on the firebox and black is a pretty easy color to match for touch-ups.


----------



## veener88 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks,

I guess that is why black can be better.  I was thinking of trying red just have a big red out on the deck.  I will look at what colors I can choose from that are at a good cost and go from there.  Since I have to paint 2 55 gal barrels I know I am going to go though a few cans.


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 9, 2007)

Black would probably be your best choice especially if you are going to be smoking in the winter.


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 9, 2007)

i painted mine yesterday. i used high heat (said on the can resists heat uo to 1200Â°) on the firebox, and on the smoking chamber close to the fire box. used two more cans of flat black to finish the whole thing- legs, shelf and all. will see what it does to temp control next smoke. btw, it was silver before.


----------



## oillogger (Jan 9, 2007)

I use to have the classic red Weber gas grill.  After a while the hood had parts of the hood stained black beyond cleaning.  I now only want black BBQ products.


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Mine is brown but the top is black where all the smoke comes out. It started as brown then because of all the smoking turned it black.


----------

